# Sergeant Paul Buckles



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Paul Buckles*

Potter County Sheriff's Office, Texas

End of Watch: Friday, May 30, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 58
*Tour:* 26 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 5/30/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Sergeant Paul Buckles collapsed while participating in an active shooter training exercise involving multiple agencies in the Canyon area.

He was treated on scene by other officers and EMTs before being transported to a local hospital, where he passed away.

Sergeant Buckles had served with the Potter County Sheriff's Office for 26 years and was assigned to the Criminal Investigation Division.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Sheriff Brian Thomas
Potter County Sheriff's Office
608 S. Pierce Street
Amarillo, TX 79109

Phone: (806) 379-2900

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22087-sergeant-paul-buckles#ixzz33JTN3fOQ


----------

